# Printer Required for home Use- Budget about 6.5K



## Ronnie11 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey guys, So i need a printer for home use...Now my usage won't be much at all, maybe printing few pages a month. So i do not need a laserjet or so IMO...Though i would welcome any advice on this matter. Now i will be using the printer to print tickers or few office related files etc. So i kind of need colour option as well and not just black. My budget is about 6500.I am looking for a cost effective printer with reasonable cartridge prices. I have heard that Hp printers are quite reliable and hence that would be my preference. So could you guys pls help out. Thanks

Few additions- would love it if i could get a scanner with it as well...


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 29, 2013)

Even I am also looking to buy a printer. too lazy to create another thread  I will keep an eye on this thread. My requirement and budget is same as OP. 

Sorry for Hijacking.

I am looking for the 3 in 1 printers


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump..help pls


----------



## ratul (Jul 31, 2013)

you can look for either:

HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3515 e-All-in-One Printer - HP: Flipkart.com

OR

HP Deskjet Ink Advantage K209g All-in-One Printer - HP: Flipkart.com

Have heard good things about the 3515e..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks a lot ratul...had few questions to ask...First of all..How is HP service and what is the cost of catridges for both??Why the price difference between the two?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 2, 2013)

bump...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 9, 2013)

cmon guys..pls pls


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 10, 2013)

Ask any question abt EPSON L SERIES (I have l110) 
I will clarify your doubts abt this.... Its good really for color prints on glossy paper and superb...but slow color print at very low cpp

and ink BOTTLE is for Rs.374/- and you can buy only the color which has exhausted, very low cpp and high yield, i have already taken a 350 page book on 2 sides (booklet type) and the black ink has just went down by ~0.4cm in ink tank...on standard mode(not draft and not high quality)
soon i will take 1000 pages and then tell you...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2013)

i have hp deskjet 2050 & it works fine but its ink cartridges don't last long so cost per page is high.i think many older hp models similar to mine have this issue but no idea about newer ones.i suggest reading flipkart comments(not all of them are useless) for printers & their respective ink cartridges to get an idea.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 11, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i have hp deskjet 2050 & it works fine but its ink cartridges don't last long so cost per page is high.i think many older hp models similar to mine have this issue but no idea about newer ones.i suggest reading flipkart comments(not all of them are useless) for printers & their respective ink cartridges to get an idea.



Thank you so much whitestar for the response...hmm..Could you guys pls help in terms of technical specifications...Some of the models i shortlisted are:-

HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3525 e-All-in-One Printer - HP: Flipkart.com - HP 3525

HP Deskjet Ink Advantage K209g All-in-One Printer - HP: Flipkart.com HP K209G

The thing with 3525 model is individual inks for different colours and the k209g have two colour options but similar pricing cartridges...Which one is better..individual inks or 2 ink option in terms of quality of print etc


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 11, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Ask any question abt EPSON L SERIES (I have l110)
> I will clarify your doubts abt this.... Its good really for color prints on glossy paper and superb...but slow color print at very low cpp
> 
> and ink BOTTLE is for Rs.374/- and you can buy only the color which has exhausted, very low cpp and high yield, i have already taken a 350 page book on 2 sides (booklet type) and the black ink has just went down by ~0.4cm in ink tank...on standard mode(not draft and not high quality)
> soon i will take 1000 pages and then tell you...



Is it a CISS printer?


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 11, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Is it a CISS printer?


It comes with ink tanks directly, from company and free bottles of ink(set)
Yes
I left it for a month and the head didn't dry...took few prints
Again I left it for a month and head dried this time, did head cleaning and it's good

They say the waste ink tank will fill up after using head cleaning several times and I was worried but a service boy said that I can remove the printer easily and wash the sponge and reset it in software... So I got this printer

Still I didn't buy new ink bottles


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 11, 2013)

@kartechnology- Could you give us a short review of your Epson printer..I asked people around today and they are quite impressed with the low cost of printing with epson..How is the quality and service overall??


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 11, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> @kartechnology- Could you give us a short review of your Epson printer..I asked people around today and they are quite impressed with the low cost of printing with epson..How is the quality and service overall??



I have L110 (only printer, no scanner), got it around 2-2.5 months.
before buying i made extensive research between laser and ciss
i know laser is in same price range but t has high power consumption and only B&W so i went to inkjet and then saw some hp models(have 2 hp inkjet lying in dust, frustrated and high cpp, repeated refills and high ink cos which is cstly than blood) and so i got epson ciss, i went for only printer so that i can buy scanner seperately and incase i need a new printer, no need to buy scanner
before buying i saw the model in a net cafe, and in a ac dealer shop, he said he uses it in inverter(10W consumption only) and takes everything from envelope to brochures(High quality in colour and they looked fablous)

Im still using the ink bottles which came with the printer, and after many prints also still the ink is more than half of the tank
initially for charging ink it shoild take 20 minutes, but i had difficulty and didnt do properly (power cuts) so somehow it got charged and started printing.
in draft mode, ink is light and print speed is fast, ink is saved
in standard mode, ink is beween light and dark and some what slow print speed
in high quality, prints look very good, but it prints very slow(but you get high quality colour printouts on a glossy paper, which is awesome and worh the wait for low cost per page)
colour has also 3 modes... it has inbuilt booklet, 2 or 4 in one page, manual duplexing function, which automatically prints one side and notifies you on the pc to flip the pages and reinsert it and press "continue"

so for printing books i used word and aligned,etc and set the font to *BOLD* and used the draft mode to get the -standard mode- print in -draft mode- speeds.

when my apc ups got repaired, the service guy was actually a printer technician, he saw the new printer and asked how much i got for. I asked abt the waste ink tank(many face this ONLY after doing multiple print head cleaning or ink tank flushing, which is stated in the used manual also), he said that anyone can easily open the cabinet of the printer, take the waste ink absorbing sponge, wash it with plain water and clean the place(box) where the sponge is held, OR put a new sponge inside and use the epson resetter software to stop the printer from notifing "please service the printer, contact..bla,blah)

for maximum print head life and prevent it from drying the sevice guy said to take atleast one colour print a day or the head will fail- I did at early days but im not doing it now and so far its good. im taking 1 page per 1 or 2 weeks
after leaving it idle for a month, the yellow colour was not outputting properly
(you use nozzle check, ehich prints all 4 colour lines, it the lines are cut off/not proper then you need to do head cleaning)

each ink BOTTLE( NOT A SMALL PUNY CARTRIDGE WITH 1-8ML OF INK) is Rs.374/- locally i get for 350 itself
so for four bottles it takes 374*4 1496 rupees which is nearly 1.5k
but all 4 bottles do not exhaust at the same time, which ink you print more only that ink will be over
(in a cartridge, if one ink is over, you replace the whole cartridge)

the printer is glossy, after buying there will be a huge sticker on the top, how to use blah blah, peel it off gently and remove all other sticker and then it looks great!!!
I have not transported(in a car or bike) the printer still so i dont know if anthing will happen (like ink leak or something)

flipkart comments:
----------------------
Really amazing and unbelievable.......
I bought it 1 month ago....i have printed more than 7000 prints. Still there is ink left to print more than 10000 pages....I have to tell you that it is the best printer which offers low cost colour prints with amazing quality..Photo prints have got better quality...There is no ink wastage.....Definitely you can print more than 15000 pages with this printer....
Ink bottles are also having very low price just Rs 380 for each bottle.....
I recommend this product....
----------------------- 
I have had to use the printer continuously and hence found out after doing 20,000 copies the real headache starts.

1. Your Ink Pad life (Rs.650+350) gets over._*(He Must have did multiple head cleaning see down so head damaged)*_
2. The head (about Rs.2500+350)goes kaput. Am about to get it changed.
3. The Service guys will make it more worse with strange solutions to try to keep the printer running before the final analysis. Mine told me to to keep the ink tank cap open when cleaning the head..

Frankly i wouldn't say this one is worse than the other competitors but for sure is as good as the others in the market. This one simply takes probably 5000 pages extra to start giving you your nightmares.
--------------------------
This printer is just amazing. Very economic, I got more than 5000 pages from one ink bottle which costs just Rs. 372. So if you are not concerned about the printing speed then simply go for it. You'll get 2 additional black ink bottles with it, So in total it'll give you approx 15000 B/W pages.
Thanks to EPSON for their Ink Tank Technology.
Simply brilliant. 
--------------------------
I have used this printer for 3 months...and it does have a realy good speed in printing without comprimising the print quality....
Now i have taken 10222 pages.Its running cost is very cheap.I have also taken prints using glossy sheets and the results are brilliant.I suggest this printer for home and medium business. 
-------------------------
Compact product (despite an add-on cartridge carriage); OEM ink for refill, with what I believe is probably the most inexpensive option available out there today; very portable and light, and no compromise print quality.

Definitely a must for all home users needing decent color (nice photo prints on epson photo paper...better performance than most canon's out there with 4800x1200 resolution) and monchrome prints at an amazing price per page (say good bye to expensive Canon and HP cartridges).

All in all more impressive, plentiful prints without driving you mad with frequent expensive cartridge replacements. (they claim 10,000 draft page yield on full cartridge...even half that is still heads and shoulders above competition).

Just a word of caution, the unit seems a bit fragile, especially with the loose and somewhat vulnerable CISS compartment (ink tanks).*(ONLY IF YOU PULL THE INK TANK AWAY, THE PIPES WILL CUT/COME OFF)* It should be fine though, if you don't have a little one intent on checking the innards and you don't drop it 

PS : bailed out at the last moment from investing in another canon (MG3170) because of its meagre cartridge yield and expensive replacement cartridges, that I would have replaced ever so often. No complaints with Canon print quality though and features (wi-fi, all-in-one, auto duplex etc.)...but alas it's operating cost is through the roof (deal breaker).
-------------------------------------
Being a user of this printer i felt many issues with this printer : First the ink used is dye based and gets washed*[TRUE]* if few drops of water gets over it. And I hope no one will like washed out prints. Secondly on high resolution settings the font size 6 letters can hardly be read, Sometimes on plain paper all the colour gets mixed. Third sometime you notice the colour of image on screen is different from what you have printed, the colours (printed) looks over saturated.*(THIS IS NOT A ordinary printer BUT HAS SEPEARTE INK(C,M,Y,bK) IT GIVES THE REAL PRINT COLOUR IF YOU USE PHOTOSHOP AND OTHER PROGRAMS AND SELECT CORRECT COLOUR SETTING IN PHOTOSHOP)* So finally If you look for photo printing go to canon (though it is costly) because it uses chrome ink (in some models) and is water proof in comparison to dye based inks, otherwise if you are for a b/w printer with ciss kit go for epson m series printer that comes with chrome inks and are much efficient than l series printers. 
---------------
*
My idea: if after 20k prints if printer damaged you can get a new ciss printer (if you add up the cartridge costs in inkjetfrom another brand and electricity bill and toners in lasers)*


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 12, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> I have L110 (only printer, no scanner), got it around 2-2.5 months.
> before buying i made extensive research between laser and ciss
> i know laser is in same price range but t has high power consumption and only B&W so i went to inkjet and then saw some hp models(have 2 hp inkjet lying in dust, frustrated and high cpp, repeated refills and high ink cos which is cstly than blood) and so i got epson ciss, i went for only printer so that i can buy scanner seperately and incase i need a new printer, no need to buy scanner
> before buying i saw the model in a net cafe, and in a ac dealer shop, he said he uses it in inverter(10W consumption only) and takes everything from envelope to brochures(High quality in colour and they looked fablous)
> ...



Wow..thats a really well detailed review..Thanks a lot kartech...am going tom to look at these printers..Thanks for the review...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 19, 2013)

Been looking around for epson and damn its hard to find their models...Most of the electronic stores have sold out...finding it hard to get epson here in Mumbai


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 21, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Been looking around for epson and damn its hard to find their models...Most of the electronic stores have sold out...finding it hard to get epson here in Mumbai



here every shop has epson readily available


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Been looking around for epson and damn its hard to find their models...Most of the electronic stores have sold out...finding it hard to get epson here in Mumbai



If you only need the printer for basic stuff, take a look at Canon Pixma MP287 (all-in-one) for Rs.3100.
I only bought it a couple of days ago, so won't be able to list all the pros and cons, though.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 21, 2013)

I also have same requirement and budget, I have decided to go for canon Pixma MG3170.. cheapest model to have Wifi .. Plus as I believ CISS is also available not included but available . Just Rs 5450. If anyone finds better one please recommend

Flipkart:- Canon PIXMA MG3170 Multifunction Inkjet Printer - Canon: Flipkart.com


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 21, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> If you only need the printer for basic stuff, take a look at Canon Pixma MP287 (all-in-one) for Rs.3100.
> I only bought it a couple of days ago, so won't be able to list all the pros and cons, though.



but cpp will be high if the printer cost is low


----------



## RBX (Aug 25, 2013)

I have little knowledge about printers, and want a printer for occasional document printing (not too many).

I have a budget of around 5.5k and I'm not looking for extras like wifi, but if scanning is available, it'd be nice.

Printers considered


Spoiler



Single function, very cheap, no idea about ink usage. Epson multifunction seem to be quite costly.
Epson Expression ME-10 

HP Multifunction. There are no complaints about ink usage on these as people seem to write reviews way too soon, although found one on an other Ink Advantage printer - HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3525 e-All-in-One Printer Review by Sourav Pramanik | Flipkart.com

HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 2515 All-in-One Printer - HP: Flipkart.com

HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3515 e-All-in-One Printer - HP: Flipkart.com


----------

